# Acoustic Guitar Recommendations



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 25, 2011)

Both my nephews took up learning guitar. Both are pretty determined and I think I would like to give them nice guitars once they reach a certain level. 

I know nothing about guitars. What would you guys recommend?
I would be looking for quality instruments. Can be used. Budget would be good under $1000 for both but I have no idea of pricing, so I might be up for a surprise.  

M


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know anything about guitars, but I was worried for a second you were going to take up guitar playing at the same time as knife making. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 25, 2011)

Taylor Big Baby. Good sound and well priced.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 25, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I don't know anything about guitars, but I was worried for a second you were going to take up guitar playing at the same time as knife making.
> 
> k.


 
I like trumpet, but unsure I can do this undertaking. No time and lack of musical pitch.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 25, 2011)

It depends on the type of acoustic guitar they want. Classical (nylon string) or steel string? You can find something pretty good at $500 a piece.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 25, 2011)

I would suggest a mid range Epiphone or a nicer Ibanez. The Taylor Big Baby's are really nice also. I have been playing guitar for 21 years and have owned several of the above guitars, acoustic wise in that price range, i would say the epiphone.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 25, 2011)

I have played for over 20 years and owned and played quite a few guitars. Mainly acoustics. 
Taylor is one of the TOP names in the biz right now in my opinion. There on there game, and there guitars will hold value like a quality made knife.. There spendy.. But very good instruments. :bigeek:







As a good starter guitar that will preform well and give good sound quality. I would recommend a Fender!! You should have no problem working within your budget and the boys will love them, As everyone knows the Fender name. And they have always has been considered to be one of the top makers in the industry. :2cents:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2011)

Of course Randy "the wood junkie" Haas would suggest Taylors to you...

You should tell us what kind of music they are playing. Biggest differences in acoustic guitar styles will be Country, Classical, Blues, Jazz, and Pop.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 25, 2011)

Breedlove Guitars. You can pick up two for about a grand, they look good, play well, and are hand made in Oregon. 

Alternatively, I picked up a Takamine dreadnought cutaway for about $400 that had the best sound and action of any factory guitar I've used.

Fender is nice, but their acoustics aren't quite what you'd expect given the quality of their electrics. My two cents.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife picked up a Fender T-Bucket, very rich sound, under $400


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 25, 2011)

Anything Martin.
Might wanna look into acoustic electrics also, epiphone has a casino around $500.
They also make a es335 copy that is nice but I forget what its called.
What type of music are they influenced by?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Alternatively, I picked up a Takamine dreadnought cutaway for about $400 that had the best sound and action of any factory guitar I've used.


 
Best action for sure. Taks are great for that, they feel almost like electrics.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 25, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Of course Randy "the wood junkie" Haas would suggest Taylors to you...
> 
> You should tell us what kind of music they are playing. Biggest differences in acoustic guitar styles will be Country, Classical, Blues, Jazz, and Pop.



Thats a good point the style of music can play a big part in which guitar you want to buy. But overall I think if a company makes a good country guitar, then there rock or jazz guitars will be equally as good. I have had a few Fender acoustics 6 and 12 string. and all had great sound aside from one. It was a Fender Squier and made in Mexico. 

Mike, I also agree that the Gibson line up is loaded with awesome guitars. They would be my next choice or recommendation. But I didnt want to give to, too many options.. and between the two a Squier and a Epiphone, Both the OFF brands for there company... the Epiphone is the better sounding acoustic instrument for the money. 

Im sure that with a little research and some shopping around, you can fins some great guitars in your price range. 

On a side note, my latest guitar is a Seagull made in Canada. Its a beautiful guitar and plays and sounds amazing!!! I know that really narrows it down for ya! lolol


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 25, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Best action for sure. Taks are great for that, they feel almost like electrics.



Off topic a bit but I used my buddys 70's guild with terribly high action strictly for slide guitar, bad action is a great excuse to pick up a slide


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks to all who chimed in. I am going to process all information and get back to you guys. I think one is studying a classic guitar and the other is into alternative rock. 

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2011)

For the Classicalist:
I picked this up at a Guitar Center and played it in College when I was a guitar major. My professor checked it out and said it was the best tone he'd ever heard for a guitar under $500. It really plays like a guitar far beyond it's price. The harmonics are very good, the action is consistent throughout the board, and (not that it matters) it has great resale value--I used it for 2 years, sold it for $200 and convincing the guitar shop owner to buy it took all of 30 seconds. It is a little on the quiet side, but also my fingernails are thin. Don't plug it in, it sounds absurd. But it is a great great great buy. Smells good too.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 25, 2011)

Are there many guitars still made in the US in this price range?

M


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly, when I worked at gc several years back American made guitars were starting at 1k or at least very close to that.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 25, 2011)

Also I don't play classical style guitar but I've played on a couple ibanez nylon stringed guitars like johndoughy linked and they were very nice. Great tone indeed.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 26, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Are there many guitars still made in the US in this price range?
> 
> M


 
If that's a real consideration man I implore you to check out Breedlove Guitars that I mentioned before. These guys are literally what Marko Industries would be if you were really into music, had a staff, and went global: immaculately constructed hand-made guitars, made in America (Bend, Oregon), that are--despite being a relative newcomer--respected by critics, hobbyists, and hardcore players alike.

Trust me. These guys are right up your alley. And you can get two for $1K.


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 26, 2011)

My friend Gary Hudson is an entertainer and guitar repair expert who does custom guitar work for other entertainers. This is what he has to say:

"What is the best acoustic guitar for the money? When I say "for the money," I am taking into consideration good quality budget guitars, too, which usually start at around $400. So, if one were looking to spend as little as possible for a guitar and still have something that rivaled $1000+ guitars for tone and quality, what would it be? 

"Examined one of these carefully and have concluded that the best quality guitar for the money is probably the Taylor 110 Dreadnought. Quality, workmanship, tone, and feel is outstanding and for the money you just won't beat it. Guitar Center has them for $599 but they can go for $539 on the Internet -- 


"Acoustically, the big body is VERY rich in tone. Well worth the money, and if I was starting all over again it would be exactly what I would get. With a guitar made this well at this price, I just cannot see why I would ever need to spend over a thousand dollars again for a truly pro guitar."

Gary Hudson


----------



## cnochef (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, but the best choice is Canadian

Check out the Larrivee OM-03, which has a list price of $1349 but can be had for less. They are completely handmade in their Vancouver factory. Check out the reviews, you can't beat the bang for the buck. Has better tone than many $3000+ acoustics. 

I might be wrong, but I don't believe any of the $1000 Breedlove, Epiphone, Fender or Taylor are made on American soil anymore.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 26, 2011)

I got more than I was asking for. 

Thanks everybody again for chiming in. 

Maybe we should start a site *askkitchenknifeforumguys.com* or *akskitchenknifenuts.com*? What do you guys think? Haha

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 26, 2011)

Taylor 110 Dreadnought is probably the best default "insert good acoustic guitar here" kind of instrument. Have to agree there.


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Sep 27, 2011)

Most any US Made Taylor or Martin guitar is going to run above $1,000. The sub-$1,000 models are hecho in Mexico. Which is fine. Hell my Fender Strat is Hecho in Mexico and its a damn fine axe. 

For sub $1,000 look at Seagull or Takamime.


----------

